# Sinequan-Doxepin?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used Sinequan or its genrice Doxepin?I have been having a bad time lately with IBS-D and anxiety and my doc has given me 10mg. at night I am sleeping rather well. Only taken 3 nights. Let me know!Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It will make you sleep, especially at first. I've used this but for migraines and generalized itching (it is a really good antihistamine and that is why it will make you sleepy. Turning off histamine in the brain turns off the stay awake signal. This is why most OTC sleep aids are the same drug as Benedryl).Tricyclics generally tend to be good for painful things like IBS, and it does tend to be a bit constipating for some people, so that may help balance out the D.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I'm confused. Is this a tricyclic antidepressant or an antihistamine?Is this less addictive than an SSRI or Benzodopiene?Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some drugs have many many actions.Tricyclic antidepressants also act as antihistamines. They effect several of the chemicals in the brain so are less specific than SSRI's. The non-specificity is why they are used so much for so many differen things.SSRI's are not actually addictive in the traditiona sense, but you do have to get off them carefully. Kinda like you can't stop taking corticosteroids cold turkey, either. Tricyclic also not addictive like Valium is addictive, but I do think they usually take you off slowly if you are taking 100-200 mgs a day for depression, usually for IBS or sleep or pain you take 10-50 mgs a day which isn't high enough to effect the serotonin enough to change mood, but is high enough to effect pain pathways and histamine-receptors.K.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thanks Kathleen!Things are better. Its been 1 week on 10mg. of Doxepin at p.m.I have slept rather well. Still foggy in a.m. but no anxiety and IBS-D rather slowed way down. Having some normalcy.Saw my doc yesterday and she said we will leave well enough alone for right now and to see her in a month.Thanks Again!Vamplady


----------

